# Possible Pow day Monday



## ALLSKIING (Mar 11, 2008)

Pray!!

http://www.snowforecast.com/MadRiverGlen


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 11, 2008)

If you are hoping for snow from the possible coastal storm on sunday, it's unlikely to affect Northern Vermont at all. It's possible the storm misses New England entirely or produces snow where there is no skiing, aka the New England Coast.

I have my fingers crossed for you anyway


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 11, 2008)

We'll go to Camden Snow Bowl in that case!


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's the latest Accuweather spin...


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2008)

hammer said:


> Here's the latest Accuweather spin...



Considering that at 2PM on Sunday(and Monday too) I'll be right under the "A" in Heavy on that map, I think that forcast maps is AWESOME!


----------



## KingM (Mar 11, 2008)

That looks beautiful. Let's just hope it verifies.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 11, 2008)

I like that map, it has me covered in NW New Jersey and it has Newark Airport with no precipitation so my job isn't harder when I finish my trip on Sunday.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 12, 2008)

The latest forecast models take the storm out to sea south of New England, sorry.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> sorry.



Just like we can't count on snow when forecast, there's no reason to count this out based on the latest model change. This is several days away and until they all come into somewhat of an agreement, it's all just guessing anyway.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 12, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> The latest forecast models take the storm out to sea south of New England, sorry.


These guys say different...Its now up to 70%. Pray!!



http://www.snowforecast.com/Killington


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 12, 2008)

We just had a rain/snow mix snowshower move through Bloomfield, My wife says it was snowing in Coventry.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 12, 2008)

We love snow. Fresh-fallen, fresh-made...it's all awesome. And lucky for us, we have both in our future! Our snowmaking crew will be firing the guns tonight on White Heat and Right Stuff and our weather guru Russ Murley is calling for 6-10" of the fresh stuff on Sunday! Start planning now to come up for the weekend and get snowed in!

copied from the River snow report this afternoon.



sounds like a storm.


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 12, 2008)

Damn, not sure if we can get there for Sunday, we were only looking at Saturday...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 12, 2008)

MichaelJ said:


> Damn, not sure if we can get there for Sunday, we were only looking at Saturday...



Come by the BBQ at barker lot  at 12.30 on Sat.  Will be many that you met least week, plus alot more.


----------



## aveski2000 (Mar 12, 2008)

I was at the River today. A little hard in spots, but nothing you couldn't get an edge into. There is a bullet-proof base, that should set up nice for spring skiing. Might be up on Sunday. I'd like to ski something fresh.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 12, 2008)

the river is still blowing snow? earliest start, and now they're gunning for the latest closing. Strontium = Potassium, anyone?

I know I'm a chem nerd. I just got a D on my chem final so I'm a little bitter.


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 14, 2008)

What's the latest on Sunday weather? Seems like the snow reports I'm googling have been backing off to just possible snow showers, a big change from the 6-10" prediction.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 14, 2008)

The first low pressure will pass east of Nantucket early on saturday giving New Hampshire and Maine a general 2-4" snow, with locally higher amounts, while the second low which might have hit Southern New England is passing to our south.


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 14, 2008)

Then I'm very glad we chose Saturday to ski! 
Might mean Sunday is a day of chores though ... ick.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd just like to thank this thread for sending me up north last weekend and taking a St. Pattys holiday.

Thanx Pow day Monday.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 22, 2008)

twinplanx said:


> I'd just like to thank this thread for sending me up north last weekend and taking a St. Pattys holiday.
> 
> Thanx Pow day Monday.


Your welcome.:beer:


----------

